# Funayuki



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

im lookin to buy a funayuki knife but not sure if im going for murray carter or i dont know. heeelllppp!!!


----------



## Squilliam (Mar 17, 2013)

Why do you specifically want a funayuki? From Carter you will be getting something between a gyuto and petty depending on size...


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

coz i heard that the food wont stick to their knies specially vegies coz on my line of work we cut a lot of veggies everyday


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why not get Nakiri for veggies? Usuba for ones with thick skins like squash. I threw this out there 'cause a Carter ain't cheap.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

yah their not cheap. i need the one with tip for cleaning tendon on the new york steak and fillet...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 17, 2013)

stiction is caused by the geometry of your blade. a funayuki gyuto just has a flatter profile than most gyutos and wont necessarily have good food release. maybe check out sakai yusukes newer flatter profile gyutos. theyre supposed to offer great food release and the profile is similar to a carter funiyuki. and alot cheaper. read the review.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

do u know any knife that is thin flatter profile and atleast 180mm?


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK lets recap - first you're doing veg - now you're doing meat = make u up'a'you minden ya


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe he needs an all around knife hence funyaki gyuto, honestly best food release is Mario's knives hands Down get the hybrid version if you want flatter profile.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 17, 2013)

teppanchef said:


> do u know any knife that is thin flatter profile and atleast 180mm?



180mm? sounds like a santoku.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd say 225 min I have 270 hybrid and love that knife feels like an extension of my hand


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

on the meat just to clean up those fat like fillet mignon thats why i need a tip...


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

where can i get a mario knife?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 17, 2013)

teppanchef said:


> yah their not cheap. i need the one with tip for cleaning tendon on the new york steak and fillet...



Yes as a Teppan chef you are cutting lot's of meat & veg. for the grill.I used a Hiromoto AS Petty worked well for stripping tendon & alot of other things where a tip was needed.For cutting veg. etc. in front of public a good quality stainless knife,the Gesshin's & Sakai Yusuki stainless are good production blades,that sharpen easy & hold a good edge.

What do the other Teppan chef's use?Are they more into single bevel traditional Japanese blades or do they use double bevel as well?


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

on the grill i use a morimoto knife coz its light... im really want a knife that can do anything for my prep everyday and i just need 1 knife for all of those task...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 17, 2013)

i dont like cleaning meat with a chefs knife/gyuto. if i were you i would find a 150-180mm petty for meats and also a gyuto for veggies.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 17, 2013)

thats why im wondering carter funayuki the narrow one looks nice


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 17, 2013)

If your interested in Mario's just pm him on here rrlover is his user name.

Carter's are nice but keep in mind very expensive and do not have great edge retention although still wonderful knives.

I find Mario's hybrid decent for everything really, the other person I know that's making funyakis is Luke Snyder have one coming but have not tested his blades yet. 

Most custom makers can do any profile you like btw


----------



## don (Mar 17, 2013)

If you can use a 165mm instead of a 180mm, then the Zakuri tosagata bocho will meet your needs. I have a Carter Funayuki and the profiles are quite similar. Like the Carter, the Zakuri is sharp and lightweight. And at it's current price point, it's definitely a bargain.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 17, 2013)

don said:


> If you can use a 165mm instead of a 180mm, then the Zakuri tosagata bocho will meet your needs. I have a Carter Funayuki and the profiles are quite similar. Like the Carter, the Zakuri is sharp and lightweight. And at it's current price point, it's definitely a bargain.



a big lus1:, this may be the best knife value around if it fits your needs.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 18, 2013)

hell yeah for 65 bucks thanx


----------



## Mitbud (Mar 20, 2013)

My experience with my Carter Funayuki is that it's a princess. Mad cutting ability but extremely thin and delicate.


----------

